# Blanc creative or blu skillet



## pc9111 (Mar 17, 2018)

Looking to buy a new carbon skillet anyone have experience with either of these?
Thanks in advance


----------



## RonB (Mar 17, 2018)

Blanc is about 1.5 hours from me. I do need to visit when I am in the area.

Blu has an online sale several times a year and sells out _very_ quickly. They also have a monthly sale by lottery, so I'd register soon if I was lookin' for one.


----------



## Dinsdale (Mar 17, 2018)

I have 3 by Blu, love them. They will last forever. I use them more than my Mineral bs. Dont know anything about Blanc.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 17, 2018)

why would you not buy copper for $200/each piece?


----------



## pc9111 (Mar 17, 2018)

I normally cook on cast iron, I have a small finex 8 that I use the most now for breakfast lunch dinner I have them seasoned where nothing sticks to them and I love searing a steak on cast the heat retention is good, I thought I would try a nice handmade carbon piece hopefully with similar results.

I'm leaning towards the Blanc creative because they are more available but It may be worth waiting for the Blu sense I'll probably only buy one.


----------



## Anton (Mar 17, 2018)

those Blu are pricey. 

I've been using these: http://www.solidteknics.com/ . 
A bit less money and they've performed flawlessly. Blu looks sexier tho


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 18, 2018)

pc9111 said:


> I normally cook on cast iron...



OK, it seems you are set in your ways...good luck


----------



## hmansion (Mar 18, 2018)

Holy smokes those Blu look good - had never heard of them. Ill never see my Mineral Bs the same way again.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 18, 2018)

hmansion said:


> Holy smokes those Blu look good - had never heard of them. Ill never see my Mineral Bs the same way again.



To be fair, deBuyer carbon steel pans are basically budget pans. Budget pans that perform exceedingly well, but still budget pans. You just happen to pay a ridiculous amount of money for them because they are shipped across the pond. If you buy the restaurantversion without the silly bees wax they're in the 20-30 euro range here.


----------



## J_Style (Mar 18, 2018)

We have two Blanc's at work and use the. In the wood oven. They are really nice and very expensive.


----------



## pc9111 (Mar 18, 2018)

Solidteknics looks good


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 19, 2018)

i really love the Blu website. very grassroots feeling.


----------

